# 100% Recovered



## Road_To_Recovery (Aug 31, 2013)

It's officially been a 1 year and 2 months since I had DPDR, and boy has it been great. I'm not here to type an article on how to cure yourself, but rather to make this post a goal. Eat healthy, fall in love, socialize, distract yourself. I know, it's hella scary. Btw! If you havent already, get your vision checked! When I was 99% cured, I would still have episodes while I was out at night and I didn't know why. It was because all the city lights would twinkle intensely, and it's pretty much like a dream. Ever since I got glasses, I've been 100%. I know you'll make it, you can only make it if you believe. Believe man, believe.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Congratulations!! I remember when you first started posting here!!


----------



## Paradise92 (Aug 26, 2014)

Road did you have it after smocking weed?


----------



## sacam7 (Oct 29, 2014)

Congrats on your recovery and thank you for posting. Did any meds play a part in your recovery?


----------



## planet (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey,
great news I think im 99% cured but have the problem you had at night. Do you think glasses glasses will help me too ?


----------

